# English Midland Meet-up - Let's do this thing!



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

If you're interested, post whereabouts you're from and where you're willing to travel to.
I can do Nottingham, Derby, Leicester and anywhere in between.


----------



## AlanJs (Dec 8, 2010)

East midlands here. Nearest cities are Nottingham & Sheffield and are both 35-40 minutes away. Derby & Leicester just a litte more.


----------



## Nibbler (Nov 5, 2010)

Sounds interesting I'm more Birmingham area but could hop on a train pretty much to anywhere in the Midlands so not fuss'd as to where.


----------



## RmZ (Mar 8, 2011)

I can travel to anywhere across the Midlands pretty easily so I'd be up for it. :boogie


----------



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

Alright cool.
What day would be better for people? I can do, I think, pretty much any day or evening - maybe Saturday or Sunday or a weekday evening?


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

are you people serious?! I've been in the midlands TWICE last month. 

anyway, I'm gonna visit the UK one last time in my life in 8 months time. maybe then.


----------



## RmZ (Mar 8, 2011)

Only day I cant do is Sunday because of travel :]


----------



## Nelana (May 25, 2012)

I'm in Derby, so if anyone wanted to do anything I'd love to join in.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm in Reading, but I don't mind getting the train to wherever, within limits. Could do a weekend during the day, so if anyone wanted to get drinks after then it wouldn't impose on those who don't?


----------



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

Sorry Hadron. xP

Alright well how about a Saturday afternoon then as Kiirby says, if anyone wants to stay later for drinks or what have you, then they can?


----------



## yellowpages (May 16, 2012)

i'm at worcestershire (near birmingham). if this is arranged, i'd be interested in attending, for sure.


----------



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

Awesome. I'm plotting on my map so I can figure out what's the nearest city for all of us.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

Didn't know the Midlands was that gloomy. :lol


----------



## Lightwing12star (Jan 9, 2012)

I am in nottingham. I would quite like to meet other people from nearby. I would rather go somewhere not 2 far.


----------



## Wlien (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm in Northampton, I probably know some of you from other sites but I'd be up for a meet if theres anyone local


----------



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

Hmm I'm thinking maybe Nottingham because quite a few have said Notts, or Leicester because that's more in the middle of us all.
If I knew how to stick up a poll, I'd do it.


----------



## Nibbler (Nov 5, 2010)

Yeah notts/Leicester wouldnt be a problem for me, Leicester is a little closer but I don't mind if more of you are closer to Notts its not that much further on the train.


----------



## RmZ (Mar 8, 2011)

Leicester easier for me but im not really fussed if people decide on notts ^_^ And Regular pub meet? bowling maybe? I'm ok with whatever.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

I'll tag along if someone picks me up.


----------



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

RmZ said:


> Leicester easier for me but im not really fussed if people decide on notts ^_^ And Regular pub meet? bowling maybe? I'm ok with whatever.


That's what I was thinking, maybe a pub or something. Bowling could be a good ice breaker I suppose - depends what people want to do. (Do suggest! )



jayjaythejetplane said:


> I'll tag along if someone picks me up.


Haha where abouts are you at?:b


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Snow Bunny said:


> Hmm I'm thinking maybe Nottingham because quite a few have said Notts, or Leicester because that's more in the middle of us all.
> If I knew how to stick up a poll, I'd do it.


Nottingham would be pretty dandy for me, I have friends up at university there so even though it's a bit far, it could work out. We could go for lunch, though I suppose some people might have anxiety eating in public. So just coffee in the afternoon? Bowling would be lovely, I'm absolutely awful at it, though.


----------



## Nibbler (Nov 5, 2010)

kiirby said:


> Nottingham would be pretty dandy for me, I have friends up at university there so even though it's a bit far, it could work out. We could go for lunch, though I suppose some people might have anxiety eating in public. So just coffee in the afternoon? Bowling would be lovely, I'm absolutely awful at it, though.


Like the sound of going for coffee or be it tea in my case :hyper


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

I would also like to come and meet you all. Nottingham seems okay for me, too.


----------



## RmZ (Mar 8, 2011)

Quite a few people coming then  
How about coffee first, Then bowling, Then maybe pub after if anybody is still up for it?


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm about to leave this site, but I'd still be really interested in going to this, if it ever happens. So I'd appreciate it if one of you could email me at dankirby2 (at) gmail (dot) com if things ever get finalised. Thankyou!


----------



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

RmZ said:


> Quite a few people coming then
> How about coffee first, Then bowling, Then maybe pub after if anybody is still up for it?


This sounds good. ^^
I guess Nottingham's accessible to most people then, and there's a bowling alley right next to the ice rink so that should be easy to find. :yes



kiirby said:


> I'm about to leave this site, but I'd still be really interested in going to this, if it ever happens. So I'd appreciate it if one of you could email me at dankirby2 (at) gmail (dot) com if things ever get finalised. Thankyou!


Will do. :3

Now....we just need a date. :boogie


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

I'm probably a little too far North for this. :\

Have fun though guys.


----------



## yellowpages (May 16, 2012)

nottingham's a good location. however, i don't think i've ever been there, so i may get lost lol.


----------



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

Johnni said:


> Can meet at the train station (or a another easy to find place) and then head of to wherever we decide to go.


Yeah I was gonna suggest meeting at the train station too since most of us are going by train anyway.


----------



## yellowpages (May 16, 2012)

sweet. so i guess a meet up sometime this summer would work?


----------



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

July?


----------



## RmZ (Mar 8, 2011)

Sat 14th July? just throwing a date out there lol


----------



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

RmZ said:


> Sat 14th July? just throwing a date out there lol


Mid-July is what I was thinking, 14th sounds perfect. :clap

And then with a printout of google maps and my awesome navigation skills (!) we shall go on an epic adventure. xP

Alright so would 14th be alright for everyone?


----------



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm about the same as you, I know sort of where a few coffee shops are though I don't know how busy they'll be. I haven't got a clue about pubs though so I might have to get on Google for that one so we've at least got an idea of where we can go.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

I had no idea there were this many of us from the midlands 

Id actually be willing to go anywhere on the train but there is no way my parents would let me go meet some total strangers in some far flung part of the country 

Let me know how it goes.


----------



## RmZ (Mar 8, 2011)

Well I'm guessing it might be easier for everyone to meet at the train station? And I'm sure there is plenty of starbucks/costa shops around the city center so it shouldnt be hard to find one, Although on a saturday they might be quite busy. and there is 2 bowling alleys right next to the capitalfm arena.


----------



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

Ah I'll be looking to you then Johnni since I've never been to one of these before and don't really know what I'm doing. 

I've been stalking a few coffee shops on Google Street View, some of them are so damn tiny!

EDIT: Look how awesome this place looks, it's a bar...in a church. O:
http://www.pitcherandpiano.com/where-are-we/nottingham
Probably as busy as hell on a Saturday. :b


----------



## yellowpages (May 16, 2012)

assuming this meet up happens, would anyone be able to meet up @ new street in birmingham? i'd rather have someone with me on the way there in case i get lost or something.


----------



## RmZ (Mar 8, 2011)

yellowpages said:


> assuming this meet up happens, would anyone be able to meet up @ new street in birmingham? i'd rather have someone with me on the way there in case i get lost or something.


Sure I'd be going from there aswell :]



Johnni said:


> ^ I'd have to change at New St myself so could if you wanted.
> Thought i'd ask anyway but what about Birmingham for a location? Went through the thread and no one suggested it but would seem on paper easier to get to via train than Notts from certain areas.
> Or have i just made things more complicated lol.


I'd be all for a meet in Birmingham, I'm living in the city center atm lol  It will be very busy on a sat afternoon though.


----------



## Nibbler (Nov 5, 2010)

yellowpages said:


> assuming this meet up happens, would anyone be able to meet up @ new street in birmingham? i'd rather have someone with me on the way there in case i get lost or something.





Johnni said:


> ^ I'd have to change at New St myself so could if you wanted.
> Thought i'd ask anyway but what about Birmingham for a location? Went through the thread and no one suggested it but would seem on paper easier to get to via train than Notts from certain areas.
> Or have i just made things more complicated lol.


Yeah Im also getting the train from new street so could meet you guys there.


----------



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

Johnni said:


> I knew you's say that hence i put off saying it lol.
> Maybe just see on the day where we can go as it seems most people aren't bothered exactly where we go as long as its a decent bar/coffee shop. Might not be many of us so finding somewhere would be easy as opposed to a large group of us and finding it hard where we can all find a seat i mean.
> 
> If we have a handful of places on a short list we can then try them on the day as see if we like it like that church/bar as that looks awesome.


Hah it's too late now! 
Yeah as long as we have an idea of where to go we should be alright.

Birmingham's quite far for me but could possibly do it if there are future meetups there.

Oh man, I hope I'm not the only one who won't know anyone before we all meet. xP


----------



## Lightwing12star (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh shame i can't do the 14th as am away on a cruise for two weeks  I live literally around the corner from the station in nottingham. I would love to go to one of the meets though as i havn't been to one yet. It's good there is another girl too. Hopefully I can go to one when i get back sometime if there is another one?


----------



## VeganGirl93 (Aug 2, 2011)

Ooo is this still on?! I'm in Coventry


----------



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

VeganGirl93 said:


> Ooo is this still on?! I'm in Coventry


Why yes, yes it is. 
Notts train station on Saturday, can you make it?


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I'll need to cultivate some testicular fortitude before attending one of these :um But some time in the future I'll be game (I'm from the Midlands myself btw)


----------



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

Paper Samurai said:


> I'll need to cultivate some testicular fortitude before attending one of these


xD

Oh but Saturday IS in the future. Get cultivating. :yes


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Snow Bunny said:


> xD
> 
> Oh but Saturday IS in the future. Get cultivating. :yes


lolz, perhaps  Although I'm not in the Midlands at the moment, so this could be an issue.


----------



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

Paper Samurai said:


> lolz, perhaps  Although I'm not in the Midlands at the moment, so this could be an issue.


Well damn. Maybe I'll just have to come and 'persuade' you to come back. :bat

:b


----------



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

This is totally still on. How about 2.30pm just outside the entrance where the taxis are?


----------



## yellowpages (May 16, 2012)

Snow Bunny said:


> This is totally still on. How about 2.30pm just outside the entrance where the taxis are?


thanks for the pm. i'd still really like to go, but, as always, my sa is making me reluctant. -_- damn it!

who else here is definitely going?


----------



## RmZ (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm definitely coming :]
If anyone wants to meet me at new street station beforehand let me know.


----------



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

yellowpages said:


> thanks for the pm. i'd still really like to go, but, as always, my sa is making me reluctant. -_- damn it!
> 
> who else here is definitely going?


Alright so we got 2 confirmed (me and RmZ) and 2 maybes (you and Johnni), and 4 other people I've mailed and haven't heard back from, so far.

You should totally kick SA in the nuts and go. :teeth

I'm slightly nervous as always but looking forward to it. :yes


----------



## yellowpages (May 16, 2012)

so who _is_ going? apart from snow bunny and rmz? wow lol, i feel a teeny bit guilty for not going now.


----------



## RmZ (Mar 8, 2011)

Was a good day ^^ Highlight must of been walking in and out of the bowling place 4 times before deciding to do it  (Which completely wasnt my fault :um)


----------



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

It was totally your dodgy phone's fault!! xD

Yeah it was only us two in the end but we had fun anyway. ^^
I've had about 3 replies from people who missed it and said they'd be up for going if there was another one.


----------



## Nibbler (Nov 5, 2010)

Snow Bunny said:


> It was totally your dodgy phone's fault!! xD
> 
> Yeah it was only us two in the end but we had fun anyway. ^^
> I've had about 3 replies from people who missed it and said they'd be up for going if there was another one.


sounds to me it was more like date :b


----------



## backwards remark (Jul 13, 2012)

Just a note that the details of the sauk meet in Nottingham have changed to Sunday 12th Aug meeting at 1pm at the station. Let me know if anyone is interested and wants more info etc


----------



## JazzDemon (Apr 3, 2011)

Hey! Is this actually happening then? I'm up for it, c'mon guys!


----------



## backwards remark (Jul 13, 2012)

^ Is def happenening. Have about 6 or 7 ppl coming off sauk I think, obviously anyone off here is welcome aswell.


----------

